# Illegal Aliens Baked by The Sun in a Trailer in a WalMart Parking Lot



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

8 Illegals Baked By The Sun in Trailer. (credit to Little Feat, Willin')

Good Day.

8 found dead in trailer at San Antonio Walmart - Homeland Security working with SAPD - San Antonio Express-News


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Tacos or if repeat offenders refried *******.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Heard about that bad old deal. Prayers said.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Message to those in Old Mexico;

Come to the US of A illegally and risk getting cooked in an oven in a WalMart parking lot! 

Can I get an "AMEN"?

Thanks!:vs_wave:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Build the wall and have sane immigration. Amen


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Message to those in Old Mexico;
> 
> Come to the US of A illegally and risk getting cooked in an oven in a WalMart parking lot!
> 
> ...


NO! You get no "a-men" from me.

I don't know who they were or what drove them here, but they died a horrible death. They were packed like cargo and cooked alive.
It's too late to pray for their souls as their fates are now sealed, and I am having a lot of trouble praying for those who are responsible.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I do not support sneaking into to this country. Desperate people do desperate thing. The driver should be hung up and bleed slowly then beaten until he talks . If he don't want to give names then beat him until he is almost dead then fix him up and beat him again until he does. There are those that deserve no mercies 
No madder where you stand on imagination, there is nothing good about this. I pray Gods hand helps those people.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Glad some here spoke up. As best we know they are victims. What the left does not get about a wall, about a sovereign nation and protected border is that it saves victims from a horrible death and even a horrible life they'll expend trying desperately to get here. I agree it's time to start truly punishing the mules and those who profit from these victims.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

driver was an old guy out of Florida - truck was leased out of Iowa - good chance he was headed north to the packing plants ....


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Message to those in Old Mexico;
> 
> Come to the US of A illegally and risk getting cooked in an oven in a WalMart parking lot!
> 
> ...


AMEN brother.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

While I am entirely against illegal immigration, what was done here was monstrous. Even if they were illegal aliens this is unjustifiable to leave them in sweltering hot truck trailor.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

This is a very sad situation and my thoughts go out to all but this is also preventable. Stop all the policies promoting human trafficking. Progs and Rinos have no shame when it comes to liberal immigration and to me this is the end result. 

Whoever/whatever responsible for this should be sentenced to the same method of death.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have already heard comments to the effect of: "If the borders were open these types of things would not happen". While tragic and a horrible way to die it just enforces my belief that if the borders were closed, and I mean closed shut, this type of thing would happen less. The driver should be hung upside down and beaten with a hose till he gives up his accomplices. They facilitated the deal, took their money, and then left them to die. They are lowest of low and should be made to pay the highest price for their cruelty ( In Texas that is a strong possibility ) Build the damn wall and make examples of the coyotes that sell the dream and take the money.


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

this is just so sad, and nobody deserves this legal or illegal, but i agree the driver deserves the max punishment, May the Lord received these souls in his eternal care.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

San Antonio is a sanctuary city. No surprise there. Their deaths are on the hands of the city's leaders.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> The driver should be hung up and bleed slowly then beaten until he talks





> I pray Gods hand helps those people.


Just a little confusing message there....just sayin'....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Just a little confusing message there....just sayin'....


Two quotes from two people.

I hope that helps! :vs_wave:


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

What a horrible tragedy. The driver and anyone else assisting him should be dealt good old fashioned Texas justice.
Now what gets me is how does someone drive a semi full of illegals through the border without an inspection?
Someone on the take?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Too bad they didn't put some corn flower in there and let them cook a few more hours. Could of had some hot tamales.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> Two quotes from two people.
> 
> I hope that helps! :vs_wave:


Nope...2 quotes from the same person in the post.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Nope...2 quotes from the same person in the post.


Oh.

Well, I tried.

I hope that helps!::clapping::


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Robie said:


> Just a little confusing message there....just sayin'....


 No mixed message. That driver is a flat out murder the worst of them. He could have at any time stopped this he did not. He was out to profit off their suffering . god will judge his soul. His mortal life is up to us.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> No mixed message. That driver is a flat out murder the worst of them. He could have at any time stopped this he did not. He was out to profit off their suffering . god will judge his soul. His mortal life is up to us.


 @Robie - I hope this helps! :cheerful:


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

NKAWTG said:


> What a horrible tragedy. The driver and anyone else assisting him should be dealt good old fashioned Texas justice.
> Now what gets me is how does someone drive a semi full of illegals through the border without an inspection?
> Someone on the take?


So they have the driver in custody and there may be something to his story that he didn't know people were in the trailer until he stopped at WalMart and heard them when he got out of the truck.
It'll be up to the jury to decide if he's telling the truth.
Also the trailer wasn't driven across the border, so strike my statement.
The illegals were gathered in a holding location in Laredo before being put in the trailer.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> @Robie - I hope this helps! :cheerful:


No wonder so many John Q Publics think many "Christians" are hypocrites.

Hope that helps.......:devil:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> No wonder so many John Q Publics think many "Christians" are hypocrites.
> 
> Hope that helps.......:devil:


It does! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Robie said:


> No wonder so many John Q Publics think many "Christians" are hypocrites.
> 
> Hope that helps.......:devil:





Denton said:


> It does! :tango_face_grin:


Not really, but I can help.

John Q Public attempts to hold Christians to the same standard as the sinless Savior they profess to follow. There are no sinless Christians, only followers who strive to walk in the light and example of Jesus Christ. These followers occasionally fall short of the mark as they continue to push on in their walk, but find Amazing Grace in the forgiveness offered.

Hypocrites? No, just warriors still intent on fighting the fight. So .... surely you must be asking, how do I know?

Simple, I am one.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Cool.

Then the truck driver can just ask for forgiveness and all is well.

Got it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If anyone believes that these were good people who died due to some poor driver's mistake, look again at those illegals who have come to the USA to work for the cartels; to wreak havoc, to steal, to murder, to sell drugs, to rape, to take advantage of our welfare state etc. Many of those who come here do work in "legit" jobs, albeit illegally, but more often than not, they are here to help the cartels. Launder money, assist in distribution, assist in various look-out positions/reconnaisence etc. The cartels are driving this.

Nothing, and I mean nothing good happens in these modern times with people coming from Mexico illegally. These people were not here just to clean your houses, and mow your lawn.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A tragedy from a humanitarian standpoint. No one, but the worst, should suffer this death.

However, I can't help but recognize a simple choice that could have prevented this path from ever being walked before ending so tragically.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> If anyone believes that these were good people who died due to some poor driver's mistake, look again at those illegals who have come to the USA to work for the cartels; to wreak havoc, to steal, to murder, to sell drugs, to rape, to take advantage of our welfare state etc. Many of those who come here do work in "legit" jobs, albeit illegally, but more often than not, they are here to help the cartels. Launder money, assist in distribution, assist in various look-out positions/reconnaisence etc. The cartels are driving this.
> 
> Nothing, and I mean nothing good happens in these modern times with people coming from Mexico illegally. These people were not here just to clean your houses, and mow your lawn.


I like you Slippy.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Something to think about.

These folks died a horrible death and I wish that on no one. Even if they were breaking the law to come here they did not deserve to die in that manner.

With that said why are the Liberals not running as fast as they can to a microphone to claim we need more commonsense border security so no one ever dies in this manner again? Why do they not feel if they could save one illegal "migrant" by closing down the border and severely penalizing anyone tries to smuggle illegals into the country?

I ask these question because if 10 people died in a mass shooting they would be running to the first microphone they saw claiming these exact same things.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

fify.....

They could save one illegal "migrant" by opening up the border and letting everyone in.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Something to think about.
> 
> These folks died a horrible death and I wish that on no one. Even if they were breaking the law to come here they did not deserve to die in that manner.


Think about this. What if I told you that one of the people that died was going to cause the death of one of your loved ones?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Think about this. What if I told you that one of the people that died was going to cause the death of one of your loved ones?


Come on down and visit us here.
Sit outside, open air, in the sun, this week.
105 degrees.
See if you can stand it for 1 hour.

Then, think about this...
A closed container, no breeze, stale air slowly becoming a suffocating cloud as it is converted to CO2, the temperature inside that container elevating to 120 degrees, sweat pouring from your body, and then sweat stopping altogether. Your breathing is labored. Your chest becomes tight. Your vision blurs as your heart wrenches, and you collapse in a heap of excruciating pain like you've never felt as your body succumbs to heat stroke and heart attack.
All the while, you can hear people passing by outside, ignoring your calls for help. You die knowing you were a thin wall and an act of kindness away from safety.

Think about that.

Unless one of those people ACTUALLY DID kill one of my loved ones, they did NOT deserve this.
"What ifs" are meaningless here.

Feel real heat, and you'll truly understand this.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

They are used to the heat. It was relaxing.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If they would come across the border legally they wouldn't have to hide in trailers like the criminals they are. We all have herd the saying "Stupid is as stupid does". No they didn't have to die like that they could have stayed home!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A tragic ending for those who made a conscious decision to break the law and attempt to become an illegal immigrant.

Listen up folks, here it is again .....

Good decisions have consequences
Bad decisions have consequences
Not making a decision has consequences


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

KUSA said:


> They are used to the heat. It was relaxing.


Mexico is the fattest country in the world now, maybe they were paying the truck driver to let them use it as a sauna for awhile to shed some weight hahahaha


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

KUSA said:


> They are used to the heat. It was relaxing.


It's Called a Mexican Sauna must have smelled like a dump.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Something to think about.


Maybe, where they came from wasn't a such a bad place to after all... 
Maybe if they were law-abiding, and wanted to come here, they would have applied LEGALLY.
Legals are always welcome. ILLEGALS not at all!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

There is not a driver on the road that doesn't "KNOW" whats in the trailer. 

Noticed that the trailer had a Thermo King refer unit on the front. The driver could have set the temperature at what ever is needed, cold or hot. 

So the driver is either a fricken idiot or is a murdering liar. What some people will do for a dollar makes me sick.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll never be happy about humans dying, and such a horrible death makes it worse. However, when people choose to break the law, whether it's perhaps robbing a bank, breaking into someone's home, on in this case illegally entering into the country, sometimes bad things happen, sometimes it cost them their life.
If anything good comes from this perhaps it will give pause to anyone else thinking of such a thing.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Chipper said:


> What some people will do for a dollar makes me sick.


Like come here illegally to traffic drugs for the cartels. That makes me sick.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Chipper said:


> There is not a driver on the road that doesn't "KNOW" whats in the trailer.
> 
> Noticed that the trailer had a Thermo King refer unit on the front. The driver could have set the temperature at what ever is needed, cold or hot.
> 
> So the driver is either a fricken idiot or is a murdering liar. What some people will do for a dollar makes me sick.


Not true intirely. Most back doors are sealed with a metal band that has a serial number and exposes any tampering. Truckers rely on the BOL and not all cargo requires the refer unit to be in operation, cargo dictates tempature.

Many truckers never see the load, they either pay a lumper or the receiver downloads the product once docked.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Toefoot said:


> Not true intirely. Most back doors are sealed with a metal band that has a serial number and exposes any tampering. Truckers rely on the BOL and not all cargo requires the refer unit to be in operation, cargo dictates tempature.
> 
> Many truckers never see the load, they either pay a lumper or the receiver downloads the product once docked.


 If cargo dictates temperature, they know what's in it. Same for hazmat related cargo. Driver needs to know for routing, marking etc. At least that's been my experience. I've never hooked a trailer blindly.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

On the bright side.....all these illegals entering could be muslim refugees.

Think Europe and all the crime.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You must always wait, there is always more to the story. He didn't know ok, then what was he doing driving in the first place.

"San Antonio trailer deaths: Driver had license revoked in April, criminal history"

Read it, yea he was just an everyday truck driver that had no idea what load he was carrying. He knew was in it up to his neck in what was going down..

San Antonio trailer deaths: Driver had license revoked in April, criminal history | Fox News


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Look at the bright side. They made it to America.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned Mexicans who come here legally and become AMERICANS and adopt the US American culture and show respect and love for the US Constitution are Patriots and my Friends.

Any who come to the US illegally or come here to do the US harm and refuse to adopt the love and respect for the once Great Republic (see LaRaza et al) can go to hell and every damn one of them can die in a hot trailer for all I care. I'm sick of paying for them, I'm sick of them bringing drugs, crime, and destruction into my Great Country, I'm sick of them doing irreparable damage to the US of A.

That, I shit you not.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

You are the man Slippy and I agree with you 110%. Come here illegally and you pay the price which could include your life.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm glad the dog whisperer, Cesar Millan didn't die in a hot trailer.

He crossed the border illegally and became a U.S citizen in 2009.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> I'm glad the dog whisperer, Cesar Millan didn't die in a hot trailer.
> 
> He crossed the border illegally and became a U.S citizen in 2009.


I take it that you have a dog with a behavior problem.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I take it that you have a dog with a behavior problem.


Cleo? Stubborn as they come.

But no...just enjoyed watching his show when I had cable.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> 8 Illegals Baked By The Sun in Trailer. (credit to Little Feat, Willin')
> 
> Good Day.
> 
> 8 found dead in trailer at San Antonio Walmart - Homeland Security working with SAPD - San Antonio Express-News


Such a sad thing. Baked by the sun. +++ R.I.P.

Despite all our troubles here in the US, we are so still lucky to live in this country.

Lil Feet!!! Great song; great band there Mr. Slippy!!! For you:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Truck drive did not know. Stand by more information coming, he was a part of a large trafficking operation. So much for not knowing.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Message to those in Old Mexico;
> 
> Come to the US of A illegally and risk getting cooked in an oven in a WalMart parking lot!
> 
> ...


I know that if such a place exists, I'm probably going to hell for this but ... _I just don't care_. Yes, it was likely a horrible death. However, had they not been violating the law and attempting to suck off the largess of the American tax payer, they would most likely still be alive. Their deaths are *100%* the result of their illegal actions. As such, I just can't muster a "give a damn" for them.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Here is another bright side.

They say baking is healthier than frying.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wish this ******* had been baked by the sun in a trailer instead of being deported 20+ times, having a lengthy rap sheet, being released from jail by sanctuary cities for multiple crimes then committing rape and burglary on one woman and attempting to assault another.

And some people feel sorry for these criminals dying in a trailer while breaking the law and attempting to commit more crimes on the citizens of the USA?

WTF!

Sex assault suspect tied up woman, threatened to kill her, court docs say | KGW.com


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I wish this ******* had been baked by the sun in a trailer instead of being deported 20+ times, having a lengthy rap sheet, being released from jail by sanctuary cities for multiple crimes then committing rape and burglary on one woman and attempting to assault another.
> 
> And some people feel sorry for these criminals dying in a trailer while breaking the law and attempting to commit more crimes on the citizens of the USA?
> 
> ...


Personally, I think the City (as an entity) and the individual(s) that ordered his release w/o honoring the ICE detainer should be held both criminally and civilly liable. These women should be able to sue the gov and those individual and make the claim that while it is likely this scumbag would have re-entered illegally, *she* would not have been the victim of this crime had the state and state employees not violated Federal law.

Sadly since her case would go to the 9th circus, it would likely be dismissed.


----------

